# Looking for a T-Shirt supplier who can also print my designs



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

*Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Hi, i'm looking for T-Shirt sites where you can upload different colours T-Shirts to practice customizing,designing and uploading images.Can anyone help?


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

www.artoshirt.com


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Are you looking for a designer for your website or an actual website to design your stuff ? 

If you are looking for one for your site you can check out design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo 


Best of luck ! 

TT Team


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Thanks alot Austin for the reply, the site is very useful. The previous site I was using had difficulties uploading scanned images.


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Hi Tagless,im just looking for sites to practice customizing T-Shirts at the moment. Just trying to form a picture of how my T-Shirt would look.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*



IcemanUK said:


> Hi Tagless,im just looking for sites to practice customizing T-Shirts at the moment. Just trying to form a picture of how my T-Shirt would look.



Any online shirt building site, including those listed in the fulfillment section of the forum, will show you how your shirts would look by uploading your design.

There are also t-shirt templates that work in Corel, Illustrator, Gimp, Word,Photoshop, etc. where you can do the same thing on your own computer.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Zazzle is cool because you can put your design on so many different styles and colors of shirts.
Mike


----------



## woodja (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

are you looking for something that will print your shirts as well? or just an online image editor?


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*

Hi, im looking for a supplier who would print and supply the T-Shirts. I've been on a couple of websites just to see what my designs look like on people


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Sites to customize T-Shirts and uploading images*



IcemanUK said:


> Hi, im looking for a supplier who would print and supply the T-Shirts. I've been on a couple of websites just to see what my designs look like on people


 
Are you looking for a Fullfillment Service, like these in this sections:

Zazzle, Cafepress, Spreadshirt, etc. They will print and ship your tees to your customers. 
T-Shirt Fulfillment Services - T-Shirt Forums


Or are you trying to find a printer who will print and supply the tees and you then sell and ship your own shirts?


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, im looking for a T-Shirt supplier who can also print my designs onto the T-Shirts. I'm looking for premium quality suppliers where I can send them my design request and they supply me the finished product T-Shirts. I'm currently looking at UK and worldwide suppliers so just wondering if anyone has any recommendations.Thanks.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

I think if you supply more info regarding the quantity of shirts per design, no of colours etc it may narrow it down as to the type of supplier your looking for.


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't decided on the quantity of T-Shirts per design as im still developing but im looking to test a few designs so looking for different T-Shirt suplliers who could aslo print on the T-Shirts. I don't really want to use custom T-Shirt sites at the moment.


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Looking for premium quality T-Shirt Suppliers*

At the moment i'm probably looking a few different colours and styles to see how my designs will come out. Longer term wise it will probably maybe 100 at first, then more has I develop my brand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

IcemanUK said:


> I haven't decided on the quantity of T-Shirts per design as im still developing but im looking to test a few designs so looking for different T-Shirt suplliers who could aslo print on the T-Shirts. I don't really want to use custom T-Shirt sites at the moment.


It will be hard to give you a recommendation on suppliers without knowing the quantity 

Most suppliers in China/India won't work with small quantity orders. By small I mean 100-200 pieces per design.

For fashion fitted blank t-shirts, check out the suggestions that have already been posted here:
fashion blanks related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looking at your posts, it's a bit unclear as to what you're looking for. I've merged your previous and current topics together.

Can you explain what it is you're looking for that hasn't be covered in the answers you've already received?


----------



## IcemanUK (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.Girlndollz in reply to your question 'Or are you trying to find a printer who will print and supply the tees and you then sell and ship your own shirts?' the answer is yes. Rodney i'm trying to work out if its better to use the T-Shirt design websites or order from China/India. As China may be cheaper I could afford to buy larger quantities of T-Shirts as they require orders in bulk.


----------

